# Experience: grade and quantity of embryos - results? (POLL)



## lotus123 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello to everyone!

Please share with your experience:
How many embryos, which grade and on which day they were transferred - and the result: positive or negative. If positive - how many babies


----------



## Michelle34 (May 1, 2016)

Hello Lotus, 

What a good thread. My outcomes are unknown as of yet but thought I'd start this off as it's really helpful to look at for those at various stages of the process. 

1st IVF - 8 eggs
Number fertilised - 7 (I think)
Number of  blastocysts - Unknown (as it was a donor round)
Grade - Unknown
Pregnancies - Unknown
Live births - Zero (failed round) 

2nd IVF - 8 eggs 
Number fertilised - 7 
Number of day 5 blastocysts - 3 
Number of freezable blastocysts - 2 
Pregnancies - Unknown (freeze all, for future use) 
Live births - Unknown
Quality - 1 'Excellent', 1 'good'

3rd IVF - 7 eggs
Number fertilised - 6
Number of day 5 blastocysts - 3 
Number of freezable blastocysts - 2 
Pregnancies - Unknown (freeze all, for future use) 
Live births - (Unknown) 
Quality - Both 'excellent' 

I have four frosties from those last two IVF rounds. I haven't attempted any pregnancies from them yet, so can only add my experience up until a point. The donor round failed but I'm not sure if the lady had implantation issues or what the quality of sperm etc was in their instance. xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

IVF#1
Eggs collected: 9
Fertilised: 6
Blasts: 3
Grade: 5AB, 4BC, 3CC
Pregnancies: Twins (the 5AB and 4BC transferred)
Live births: Zero (miscarriage at 8w)

IVF#2
Eggs collected: 4
Fertilised: 3
Blasts: 0 (one morula and one 12-cell on day 5)
Grade: morula & 12 cell, no grades
Pregnancies: None
Live births: None

IVF#3
Eggs collected: 27
Fertilised: 2 (yep)
Blasts: 0 - one embryo frozen on day 3 for FET, freeze all cycle due to OHSS
Grade: Good 3 day embryo
Pregnancies: None from FET
Live births: None from FET

On to IVF#4 and hoping for better luck


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

IVF 1
Eggs collected - total: 7
Eggs collected - mature: 6
Fertilised: 4
Blasts: 0 - all embryos arrested after day 3, no transfer 


IVF 2
Eggs collected - total: 17
Eggs collected - mature: 17
Fertilised: 12
Blasts: 5
Grade: 1 x 4AA transferred plus 4 frozen (mixture of AB & BB )
Pregnancies: Yes 
Live birth: No - mc @ 10w. 

Karotyping on the products of conception showed the embryo was chromosomally normal 

4 frosties subsequently PGS tested - all abnormal (discarded)


IVF 3
Eggs collected - total: 28
Eggs collected - mature: 22
Fertilised: 19
Blasts: 9
Grade: Not sure of exact grading - only embryos of BB and above were suitable for biopsy and freezing 

PGS: all 9 blasts were biopsied for PGS. Of 9 tested, 6 came back chromosomally normal 

1 x euploid blast transferred in a FET 

Pregnancies: Yes (ish - chemical)

Live birth: No - mc @ 5w

5 euploid blasts remaining on ice


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

IVF
Eggs collected - 15
Blasts: 5 at day 5
Grade: 1 x 5BB and 4 x 4BB
Pregnancies: Transferred 1 x 4BB as part of fresh cycle - BFN.
Transferred 1 X 5BB and 1 X 4BB as an FET -BFP (singleton pregnancy)
Live birth: Yes - 1 boy born in June 2016
2 x 4BB on ice


----------



## Mercury (Jan 31, 2012)

1) 9 eggs, 6 mature, 3 fertilised. 2 transferred on day 3 (10 & 12 cell, good quality) BFP, 2 sacs but one baby

2) 14 eggs, 9 mature, 3 fertilised. 2 transferred on day 3 (7 & 5 cell, good quality) early miscarriage

3) 8 eggs, all mature, 6 fertilised. 2 transferred on day 5 (3bb and 3bc) BFN

4) 18 eggs, all mature, 12 fertilised. 2 transferred on day 5 (4bc and 2bc) BFP, one baby 

Never had anything to freeze. My best quality cycle where I had a long discussion about transferring 1 or 2 was my only BFN!


----------



## lotus123 (Nov 8, 2016)

12 eggs, 9 mature, 9 fertilised. 2 compacted morulas transferred on day 4 (4 Blastocystis were frozen: 3AB, 3AB, 3BB, 2BB)  -  BFN


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

ICSI: 20 eggs, 16 fertilised, 12 good to use. 2 transferred at day 2 6 Cell, best 2) (all my clinic did then) 10 frozen. BFN age 37
FET no 1: thawed 3, transferred the best 2 @day 2 got a chemical pregnancy age 37
FET 2: thawed 3 1 lost too many cells, transferred a 4 cell and 5 cell, chemical pregnancy, sent to the miscarriage clinic for further tests, I have a clotting disorder which causes early miscarriage's. age 37
FET 3: only 4 frosties left so choose to thaw 2 (as I had only ever lost 1), added junior aspirin for the clotting, transferred 2 day 2, 5 cells got BFP and twin boys. age 38, 39 at birth.
good luck xx


----------



## mmj (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, 22 mature eggs, 6 embryos, 4 frozen - 2xday three, top quality, 2x4AB blastocysts. NO fresh transfer
FET1 - Both day three thawed and developed into 4AA blastocysts, 1 transferred, 1 refrozen. BFN
FET 2 - 4AB defrosted and implanted (immune support, clexane,steroids, you name it). BFP, 35wks now


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

IVF #1
Eggs Collected: 11
Eggs Fertilised: 10
Blasts: 1 x 4AA transferred, 3 frozen - grades unknown 
Pregnancy: yes
Live Birth: due November 2017 fx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Ivf #1 - one day 5 morula, another not even that - bfn
Ivf # 2 - 3 aa blast, positive and led to a baby (1 frozen)
FET # 1 - 2aa blast but became 2ba on defrost - bfp but miscarried.

Good luck all


----------

